# IUI at 45



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello
has anyone got pregnant first time with IUI in their mid 40's?


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi sadly I can't offer you a positive story but I didn't want to read and run, I am sure there are ladies out there who can though.
Beth


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had a + ve IUI at 39 & conceived naturally at 42 so anything is possible. Fingers crossed for you  

PW

x


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes I am now pregnant again in my 30th week at 43 yrs  (44 yrs end of the year when baby is due) This is our 2nd baby conceived this time at 1st attempt at DIUI since first baby born when at 42 yrs of age when she was conceived at 2nd attempt DIUI (same donor). All times took 100mg Clomid and got 3 good size follicles each attempt.

Previous to that 1 and only attempt at ICSI with DH, eggs failed to fertilise (male factor) defined as a mediocre responder produced 8 eggs on maximum drug dose. FSH at the time nearing 11 all other LH and Oestrogen, from memory normal for my age.

I do believe faithfully in acupuncture and the use of chinese medicine but only when undertaken with a fully qualified Chinese doctor as believe me there is a world of difference between practitioners.

I was quite eager to start again before March 09 because of the ticking clock but we waited until my spleen function become relatively balanced and my acupunturist was happy for me to have another go rather than it being a western clinical decision. Everyone was so shocked at 1st time attempt result at my age.  My top tip is to make sure your body and mind are fit, healthy & balanced, have a acupunture and take chinese medicine to balance systems. Make sure you get tested for any underlying immune problems which may hinder you chances and which may require additional medication.

So it can happen. Good luck LOL Veballan


----------



## chubsybubs (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi
Really amazing news about your pregnancy.  I am 43 and partner 36, we tried IVF with CGS as a first attempt, had 15 eggs and then 11 embryos but none to transfer (all chromosonal abnormalities).  Apparently down to my age.  Any advise especially diet.  When did you start acupuncture before or during your treatment?
Looking forward to hearing.
LOL
Chubsybubs


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Chubsybubs

Dont beat yourself up too much over chromosome abnormalities remember its a combination of chromosomes not just a women thing. In our case it was male factor. No particular advice on diet I tended to take agood multivitamin and all those recommended in Zita West's book, but from various sources.

I/we started acupuncture in the April before having 1st IVF in August then conceived 1st baby in following March and have been having regular once a week acupunture since then apart from when my doc has popped back to China on hols for several weeks and straight after I had given birth last time.

After having No 1, I was run down lack of appetite and after having a couple of months off acupunture it was scary that she could just look at my tongue take my pulses and tell me everything that I was experiencing going with regards the physical symtoms.

As a general guide she tells me that as a women gears up for menopause first the spleen function starts to go (loss of appetite early morning loose stools, blood stasis are symptoms) spleen weakness then puts pressure on kidney funtion and eventually leads to damage to kidney function when during menopausal, the kidney as far as reproduction is concerned, becomes week. Kidney function Chinese medicine believe is the root of all good conception ability, in both men and women.

Also after each baby ideally the Chinese recommend a 5 year interval so that the 'essence' can replenish and that the health of the child will be good- time in your 40's for this sort of break was not on my side for a 2nd!

This time because of my conditon I took formulas to boost my spleen fucntion and to increase good red menstrual flow, as mine was very scant after birth, another symptom of spleen deficiency, one formula to warm the uterus and a Chinese pill called 'Planting Seed' by Giovanni Maciocias's which I took before predicted ovulation and for a few weeks after. 
I have included a link to Giovanni Maciocias's site that you can read some articles on the type of conditions and formulas that help our partuclar conditions.

http://www.giovanni-maciocia.com/herbal/default.html

But obviously this is why finding someone who knows how to read your body and prescibe the right formulas to help is so important as you can't self medicate. They are out there you just have to search and be cautious.

I also took Chinese medicines 1st time before and for several weeks after. Now I take pregna care multis and Omega oils which I get from a company called Extend Life in NZ which guarantees they are free of any heavy metals which you don't get with UK ones.

I still have acupuncture to balance my system and deal with my spleen function and circulatory problems ( also I am still on baby Asprin) but my acupuncture sesssions no longer concentrate on getting me to ovulate etc as it did before conception.

Sorry for waffling on but in summary you have to give it your best shot even if you eventually come to the same conculsion as before and that means getting someone to look outside the box for both you and your partner at what might be happening in your particular circumstances.

Good luck and LOL

Veballan

PS If you are really interested in the Chinese perspective of reproduction an excellent book which explains well and looks at system imbalances contributing to infertility and failure to carry to term is called Treatment of Infertility with Chinese Medicine by Jane Lyttleton ISBN: 044306640X. You can google to get the best price @£35 or insist your local library order it from the British Library for you, should cost about £3 for them to do so. but you might have to insisit as they can be quite reluctant as it costs them more than it costs you.


----------

